# Random Orbital / Dual Action sander repair/cleaning?



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Gypsum(drywall dust) destroys lubricates. That's why drywall guns are sealed. I'd take the gearbox apart and clean out the old contaminated grease. Regrease with a high quality grease such as valvoline syn power.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bearings are shot.. that can be fixed just take it to the closest dewalt factory service center as black and decker owns both dewalt and pc.. you can go to a different tool repair shop but it will take longer to get back as they will have to special order teh parts


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Any wild guess as to what that might cost? I looked up the nearest service center - 45 minute drive. So, 3 hours there-and-back twice (drop off and pick up) for about $40 in gas, plus the cost of repair. Might be a net benefit to just bite the bullet and buy another refurb. for $110 - charged to "I knew better, but didn't listen to myself."


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/porter-cable-7346-type-634-sander-parts-c-129_1997_36944.html

Any reason why you chose that style and not a palm style? A whole lot less expencive and easyer to use.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

This style doubles as a polisher for automotive uses too.

Thanks for that link!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

shipping will add quite a bit to the price depending on where you are.. i was going to order parts for my framing gun last month through them but it as gonna triple the cost do to shipping.. only needed $14 part.. shipping would have been $32 ish


----------

